# Fav dried fruit?



## Piccolina (Oct 1, 2005)

The last thread about dried cranberries got me curious...

What is everyone's favourite dried fruit and what are some of the creative (or plain 'ol basic) things you like do with it/them?


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 1, 2005)

OMG, okay I'm typing way to early in the morning....I accidently switched the "e" with "i" in the title of the poll...Boy am I embarrased!!!!  Soooooo sorry, I can't seem to get to the poll via my origional post to fix it though!

It should read, *"What is your favourite dried fruit"*

My bad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrsmac (Oct 1, 2005)

Apricots by far!! I buy this fantastic bread called Agean Apricot loaf at a local bakery and i am addicted to it! I also make a nice apricot loaf with no fat in it.


----------



## luvs (Oct 1, 2005)

i'd go with the dried apricots right now. cool, thanks for reminding me. i have some dried fruit that needs to be used up.


----------



## licia (Oct 1, 2005)

I should have said "other" because I like all of them. Some I like better in dishes and some I can eat right out of the bag.


----------



## AllenOK (Oct 1, 2005)

I went with the dried cherries.  I'm on a dried cherry kick right now.  Of course, that might have something to do with living in a state that produces A LOT of cherries.


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 1, 2005)

I always get the package of sunmaid dried tropical fruits with papaya, mang and pineapple. Love the three flavors together.


----------



## jkath (Oct 1, 2005)

I love dried berries, as you can toss them in anything!
I do have a salad recipe that used dried bananas that is really yummy.
Check this one out: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3295&highlight=whiskey+creek+salad


----------



## MJ (Oct 1, 2005)

ICadvisor said:
			
		

> OMG, okay I'm typing way to early in the morning....I accidently switched the "e" with "i" in the title of the poll...Boy am I embarrased!!!!  Soooooo sorry, I can't seem to get to the poll via my origional post to fix it though!
> 
> It should read, *"What is your favourite dried fruit"*
> 
> My bad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I'll fix that.


----------



## LeeAnn (Oct 2, 2005)

I have two favorites - pears and nectarines - absolutely delicious!


----------



## pdswife (Oct 2, 2005)

I really like the dried apples.  
I've never cooked with them though.  I just
grab them out of the bag and start munching.


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 2, 2005)

> I'll fix that


 *Thanks so much MJ, you rock!!!*

LeeAnn, I've never had a dried nectarine is it much the same as a dried peach? Do you buy them already prepared (dried) or dry them yourself at home?


----------



## amber (Oct 2, 2005)

My favorite is dried apricots, and I simply eat them from the bag.  I suppose dried apricots would be great in a stuffing for chicken or turkey.


----------



## middie (Oct 3, 2005)

gimme the apples please


----------



## urmaniac13 (Oct 3, 2005)

I slice dried figs in half, stick walnuts in between and munch on them... molto yummy!!  I also keep a supply of mixed dried fruits in small pieces, they are lovely additions to my muesli!!


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 3, 2005)

> favorite is dried apricots, and I simply eat them from the bag. I suppose dried apricots would be great in a stuffing for chicken or turkey.


 They are Amber, you should try it! Usually I'd re-hydrate the fruit first a bit in either water or stock...But you can certainly chop up the dried fruit as is, also!



> I slice dried figs in half, stick walnuts in between and munch on them


 That sounds so tasty, and pretty healthy (the sugar is at least natural - lol). Dates are also great when they are stuffed with cinnamon cream cheese (just add cinnamon to regular cream cheese), too.


----------



## crewsk (Oct 3, 2005)

I like all dreid fruits except plums & bananas. My favorite though is dried peaches.


----------



## LeeAnn (Oct 3, 2005)

ICad, I just dry them at home. I have the Ronco dehydrator that I bought about 15 years ago, and it has worked great for me for everything. I don't think I've ever seen dried nectarines in the store though. I had never heard of them until some friends of ours, who have orchards, told me about them.  She dries just about everything!  So, we tried them and LOVED them!  They are sweeter than a peach, but dry up about the same.  If you can still get some good nectarines, then I would definitely suggest trying them, I haven't had anyone not love them yet.  Happy Eating!


----------



## Marishka_20 (Oct 7, 2005)

*I Went For Other*

I think that dried mangos are good. They are sweet, but not to sweet. I also like a lot of other types of dried fruit, apples, berries, and pretty much any dried fruit you can think of, I love fruit.


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 9, 2005)

Marishka_20 said:
			
		

> I think that dried mangos are good. They are sweet, but not to sweet.


 I like them too! They are nice chopped up and added to cookie batters, breads and muffins, or tossed into granolas


----------



## mom2girls (Nov 2, 2005)

i love dried cranberries. i can eat them from the bag, or mixed with chocolate chips    i have a great recipie for double chocolate cookies with them. mmmm   mom2girls


----------



## daisy (Nov 2, 2005)

I'm very partial to dried apricots, but I also like dried bananas now and then - I prefer them to fresh bananas. Just once in a blue moon I'll buy a dried mix with pawpaw, apple, mango etc in it.   I've tried dried cranberries - can't really take to them. And I can't stand dried grapes or currants in any form! (Little dead black flies!)  I never use dried fruits for cooking. They're just snacks for me.


----------



## buckytom (Nov 3, 2005)

if you haven't tried dried pineapple, do yourself a favor and get a hold of some. it's like eating candy, but with the benefits of fiber. so it's like geriatric candy.

remember that most commercially dried fruit has preservatives on them, often a sulphur compound, so be wary if you or your kids have asthma.


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 3, 2005)

I can't remember if it's dole that makes it, but, I get a package of pineapple, mango and papaya. Those are really good!


----------



## cartwheelmac (Nov 26, 2005)

buckytom said:
			
		

> if you haven't tried dried pineapple, do yourself a favor and get a hold of some. it's like eating candy, but with the benefits of fiber. so it's like geriatric candy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

